# Just need some advice.



## scared1991 (Jan 3, 2012)

My husband and I have been married for almost three years now and I have a three year old son that is not his. And I have recently "left" my husband and have been staying at my moms house. See I had been friends with my husband for many years but before we got together i was in a seriouse relationship with his best friend and I ended up getting pregnant. Well my sons father ended up cheating on me so i broke it off with him and got together with my now husband. When my husband and i got together i was 6 months pregnant and also 16 years old. My now husband was there for me at first and continued to be up until about a year ago. My husband has always had a drinking problem and he is bipolar. The drinking finally got to me when he would come home at four in the morning and crawl in bed with my three year old son trying to wake him up. He had been doing this for several months on all of his days off from work (which is only two days a week and he works night so I don't see him much anyway) and then it came to me staying at home alone all the time while he went out drinking. We also argue about money a lot. We share a bank account and both of our paychecks go into this account and yet he is the only one that can have a debit card or spend any money. And long story short I'm sick of it and i'm seriously considering leaving I'm just afraid that i'm not making the right decision and i am financially unstable to leave. But I do have a plan I just need some thoughts and advice.


----------



## armywife0520 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear what you are going through. I am also considering a divorce from my husband, we are both young and he is just not committed to the marriage whatsoever (unfaithful, lying, mean). If it is starting to effect your child than yes I would agree you can't be with him. If you think there is any possible way he will work on it than I would say stick with it, just for the sake of keeping the marriage together. If you would like to talk further feel free to message me. God Bless


----------



## lifeissweet (Jan 5, 2012)

You need to really talk to him and tell him you will not tollerate his behavior around your son. It doesn't sound like he is taking his marital responsibilities too seriously or he wouldn't stay out all night drinking without you present. That just isn't a good idea for a married person. That would be my first step, if that doesn't help I would stay away from him for awhile to see if he changes, or get a divorce. He has to be willing to change.


----------

